# Home wi-fi advice please



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Hi, we're experiencing problems streaming TV programmes via Wi-Fi and would appreciate some technical advice please.
Have tested the internet speed at the router (hard wired) and this ranged from 32-35Mbps download and 7-8Mbps upload. Similar results near to the router without the cable but this falls to circa 15Mbps download / 5Mbps upload at the furthest point away from it. We have a smart TV at the furthest point and everything we've tried to watch on Netflix recently has stopped / lost connection part way through.
The house is old, original walls are 500mm thick stone.
We often have up to 5 of us using the internet at the same time. Not understanding if the network speeds are good or bad I suspect it's either the number of users that present the problem or the strength of the signal, or both. Unfortunately I dont know how to sort it out. Any ideas please?
Many thanks in advance, Steve.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 15 Mbps should be enough but try the home plug system similar to these to transmit your broadband through the mains wiring & connect to your TV via ethernet cable. Will always be faster than WiFi.
http://uk.tp-link.com/products/details/ ... P-KIT.html
Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Have you got any boosters? We have a similar problem with streaming wifi to the kitchen as it's a fair way from the router but have a couple of boosters 'en route' which helps.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you saying that the house's internal walls are 500 mm thick? If so that would cause significant signal reduction. 
35 Mbps at the router divided between 5 users is only 7 Mbps - not enough for streaming. 
Your 15 Mbps at your smart TV is probably the max you'll get. If you have others sucking more of that 35 Mbps out the router then that 15 will fall drastically. 
Think also about sources of interference such as cordless phones (is there one next to the router), microwave ovens, fridge etc. all of which can reduce your bandwidth at times. 
As suggested a home plug system would give you the best consistent signal at the TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Other option is to buy a long length of shielded Ethernet cable and plug in smart TV. You could take up to roof and run along a corner.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm streaming fine at just over 5 Mbps. You could also use an app on your phone such as Wifi analyser to check signal strength and also detect neighboring Wi-Fi signals and see what channel they are using - it may help to change Wi-Fi channel to avoid interference.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

also worth checking if your wifi is 2.4ghz or 5ghz,the latter is more powerful but at shorter distances and cannot penetrate walls where as 2.4ghz is not as powerful signal wise but will travel greater distances including through walls.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have a look at your router settings and see if you can set up a Quality of Service (QoS) rule to give bandwidth priority to your smart TV.


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments, I really appreciate the assistance.
The house is an old building that's been extended in part so we now have some internal walls that we're once external, all nice and thick. Unfortunately the layout of the building dictates that a hard wired option is not feasible.
Pretty sure the router is 2.4Ghz and not 5 but I'll check. I'll access the router and have a play tonight and will probably invest in some boosters and see what happens. I like the idea of using the plug in kit that uses an Ethernet cable.
Thanks again, Steve.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As you building has been extended etc, to use the HomePlug/ethernet system the HomePlugs have to be on the same electric ring main. It is the most reliable method & will give the best speeds. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As you building has been extended etc, to use the HomePlug/ethernet system the HomePlugs have to be on the same electric ring main. It is the most reliable method & will give the best speeds.
> Hoggy.


It does work very well. I have it in the extension as it's furthest from the router.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

It's down to 2 factors, distance and number of devices.. My GF and I have a phone each + iPad each + I have my laptop upstairs and we have a smart TV and playstation. Connectivity was pretty awful even on 100mb virgin media until I wired in the TV + the playstation and user power over ethernet for my laptop in the office (worst affected as farthest away and requires the most bandwidth) so now there are just 4 wifi devices instead of 7..

Get a pair power over ethernet plugs and stick one at the farthest point from your router and plug a wifi booster into it or just plug your smart tv into the power over ethernet plug so it's effectively wired, that will give you all the speed of your wired connection.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Another thumbs up from me for the power line adapters...I was having problems with iplayer etc using wireless to our Samsung curved telly even though there seemed to be plenty of speed and bandwidth but as soon as I switched to the adapters and ethernet cable in to the tv it's been faultless...don't know if the tv has a crap wireless receiver or what :? ...I use TP-Link ones, HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Thanks again, I'll buy some extenders and see what happens.
Steve.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I moved the BT line and its master socket, closer to the router!

It's behind the TV now! and the ethernet cable is plugged straight into the TV

We use most devices in this area, so it works for us.

What can BT do; shoot me! 

8)


----------

